# ont aussi à dire les



## lackyluc

Rieccomi con una frase che mi sfugge, con tutti gli accenti. 

_Outre le fait que leurs prédictions successives se sont révélées fausses, les défenseur de cette thèse *ont aussi à dire* les coséquences pour tous d'une faillite des évolutions en cours en Chine.

_Tutto il resto della frase, trenne quel *à dire*, sembra chiaro, ma qualsiasi riferimento a "dire/parlare" rende nullo il senso della frase che io riesco a dare. _

Oltre al fatto che le loro previsioni successive si sono rivelate sbagliate, i difensori di questa tesi (hanno anche?) ..........  le conseguenze per tutti di un fallimento delle evoluzioni in corso in Cina. 

_Hanno anche *Sottovalutato*? ...ci starebbe come senso ma non ho trovato nessun collegamento tra dire e sottovalutare
Hanno anche* A dire sulle? *Non mi suona bene nel contesto....
Grazie


----------



## Clerry

Ciao,
ho cercato sul TLF, ma non sembra un'espressione popolare.
Sicuramente tradurrei "à" come "da", dunque: "hanno anche da dire"

Ho cercato dei sinonimi (dire ha veramente una vastità di significati), ho pensato a "expliquer", "spiegare". 
Quindi: i difensori di questa tesi hanno anche da spiegare le consequenze...

Credo che sapere in contenuto della tesi difesa aiuterebbe nella scelta del sinonimo , potresti postare la frase precedente o fare un breve riassunto?


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao a tutti, a pelle mi veniva "rendere conto delle conseguenze", sulla falsa riga di "spiegare", come dice Clerry.
Ma è un costrutto un po' strano, mi suona come incompleto.
L'unica è attendere il responso dei madrelingua!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
"Avoir à faire qqch" = "dovere fare qcosa". TLFi : *AVOIR*, verbe [*III.- A.*] 1. Avoir à + inf. impliquant une idée, plus ou moins nette, d'obligation.Être contraint de. J'ai une lettre à écrire « je dois écrire une lettre »​Per "dire", il significato è semplice, cioè dire, definire, enunciare, indicare, individuare, spiegare, ecc.
Direi forse "... i difensori di questa tesi devono anche definire quali sarebbero le conseguenze per tutti di un fallimento..."
Buona giornata!


----------



## simenon

Io ripenserei anche a quel "previsioni successive". Non conoscendo la frase precedente, non ne sono sicura (potrebbe anche significare le previsioni successive/seguenti se prima si accenna a una previsione "precedente"), ma ho il sospetto che il senso sia un altro: non saprei come spiegarlo in italiano, in pratica "tutte" le loro previsioni, le loro varie previsioni (come se dicesse le loro previsioni una dopo l'altra/di volta in volta). Insomma "successives" significherebbe "che vengono una dopo l'altra" (significato che l'equivalente italiano non può avere). Forse potresti dire (sempre che il senso sia veramente questo): le loro previsioni si sono rivelate tutte quante sbagliate/le loro previsioni si sono di volta in volta rivelate sbagliate. 
Ma meglio sentire il parere dei madrelingua.


----------



## lackyluc

Avendo trovato un modo per scansionare l'immagine del libro dallo smartphone riesco a darvi l'intero pezzo in questione: 

_Certains doutent de la resilience des avancées et de la capacité des nouvelle​s économies à maintenir leur rythme actuel de croissance et de développement. Outre le fait que leurs prédictions successives se sont révélées fausses, les défenseur de cette thèse ont aussi à dire les coséquences pour tous d'une faillite des évolutions en cours en Chine, en Inde et dans les autres pays émergents. Que leur succès ou leur échec soient également perçus comme des bouleversements mondiaux est également le signe d'une importance nouvelle que ces pays occupent désormais dans les affaires du monde._

Grazie a tutti innanzi tutto. 

"Rielaborandovi" un pò sono arrivato a_ "ci devono anche dire"_. Suonererebbe bene, ma non so se sia appropriato tradurre "dovere" in questo modo.


----------



## simenon

_Oltre al fatto che finora i loro pronostici si sono sempre rivelati sbagliati, i sostenitori di questa tesi dovrebbero parlare anche delle/non possono non considerare le conseguenze/ripercussioni che l'eventuale fallimento ... avrebbe per/su tutti._
Come si capisce dalla frase successiva (o almeno come io credo di capire dalla frase successiva), il senso è che anche quelli che dubitano del fatto che lo sviluppo di questi paesi emergenti sia duraturo non possono non rendersi conto dell'importanza che questi paesi rivestono ormai nell'economia mondiale, basti pensare che se fallissero le ripercussioni si sentirebbero in tutto il mondo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Grazie Sim, non conoscevo questa differenza importante tra _successif _e_ successivo_.
Difatti, ci volevano le frasi precedente e successiva per capire la logica. Condivido la tua interpretazione e suggerirei di aggiungere "loro" alla frase che proponi: "..._ i sostenitori di questa tesi dovrebbero parlare anche *loro* delle conseguenze/ripercussioni che l'eventuale fallimento ... avrebbe per/su tutti".


_


----------



## lackyluc

Grazie a tutti ragazzi. Il senso della frase però, non so come, ancora mi stona un po. A livello logico, dico io, possibile che si voglia dire, in pratica, che ..._persone che hanno sbagliato delle previsioni poi *ci debbano anche dire* dell'altro_...

non so se cogliete la mia perplessità...

Inoltre quell'"_*outre" *_all'inizio dovrebbe legare le due frasi nel senso che questi signori, oltre ad aver sbagliato le previsioni, dovrebbero aver fatto anche qualche _*altra*_ c...orbelleria. 

_"Les coséquences pour tous"_ ecc non raccontano invece di un'altra corbelleria, non vi pare???

Non so però, non vorrei stare complicando il pane!!!


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
credo che _Outre le fait que_ … si possa tradurre con *A parte il fatto che …*
 Mi pare che questa interpretazione risolva le perplessità logiche, per quanto riguarda complicare il pane ci ha pensato lo scrittore del testo originale.


----------



## Clerry

lackyluc said:


> Grazie a tutti ragazzi. Il senso della frase però, non so come, ancora mi stona un po. A livello logico, dico io, possibile che si voglia dire, in pratica, che ..._persone che hanno sbagliato delle previsioni poi *ci debbano anche dire* dell'altro_...
> 
> non so se cogliete la mia perplessità...
> 
> Si, la colgo, il senso della frase, nonostante gli innumerevoli spunti suggeriti, continua a scapparmi lievemente.
> 
> Inoltre quell'"_*outre" *_all'inizio dovrebbe legare le due frasi nel senso che questi signori, oltre ad aver sbagliato le previsioni, dovrebbero aver fatto anche qualche _*altra*_ c...orbelleria.
> 
> _"Les coséquences pour tous"_ ecc non raccontano invece di un'altra corbelleria, non vi pare???
> 
> Mi è venuta un'idea: se "outre" fosse nel senso di "al di là", e la locuzione avoir à dire fosse la contrazione di "avoir son mot à dire", la frase sarebbe:
> "_Outre le fait que leurs prédictions successives se sont révélées fausses,
> __Al di là del fatto che le loro predizioni si sono rivelate sbagliate,__
> les défenseur de cette thèse ont aussi à dire les coséquences pour tous d'une faillite ..._"
> i difensori di questa tesi hanno lo stesso voce in capitolo sulle conseguenze per tutti di un fallimento...
> 
> 
> Non so però, non vorrei stare complicando il pane!!!



Cosa ne dite? So di stravolgere la frase, ma in questo modo vedo una logica nelle tre frasi: si sono sbagliati nelle previsioni, ma sono autorevoli riguardo le conseguenze, infatti se ne vedono le ripercussioni sugli altri paesi.


Ragio, abbiamo avuto la stessa intuizione


----------



## matoupaschat

> Al di là del fatto che le loro predizioni si sono rivelate sbagliate, i difensori di questa tesi hanno lo stesso voce in capitolo sulle conseguenze per tutti di un fallimento...


 D'accordo! Credevo comunque che Simenon avesse già espresso la stessa idea .


> ... ma sono *autorevoli * riguardo le conseguenze, infatti se ne vedono le ripercussioni sugli altri paesi.


 invece su questo, sono molto pù perplesso. Preferisco l'interpretazione di Sim. Ma devo confessare che in francese la connessione tra le ultime due frasi mi è un po' oscura...


----------

